# Feeding a GP puppy



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I figured more of the GP/giant dog owners might be on this side of the forum....anyhow, our GP pup is growing fast, the vet wants her off puppy food and onto adult food. We were feeding her Puppy Chow large breed formula. I'm not interested in feeding raw (sorry, I know some of you really love it- just not a great idea for us right now) and I need something that's not really expensive. I want her to have good quality food, just not cost a fortune considering the quantity that she'll be eating as she gets larger. 

So suggestions on a good food? Ideally something I can find at TSC, Petsmart, Meijer....I think that might be about all the local places I can find pet food readily

also, anyone feed eggs to their dogs? Eggs we have in abundance so if that would be a good addition to her feed I'd be happy to add it


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Raw eggs, with the shells. You can't have it both ways, you can't have a cheap food that is a good food. On a brighter note, the more expensive a food, the less of it you feed and the less poop is produced. TSC sells Taste of the Wild. If I can't feed raw for some reason, this is the food I buy.

Also, do some research on Vitamin C and hip dysplasia.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Wouldnt some of this depend on the breed. For instance , we have a tibetan mastiff pup. since their life expectency is older than many large breeds we go with food that contains 25% protein and 13% fat. Other large breeds we owned we started off with chicken, beef, eggs and had no problem. Also depends on the source of protein. Shoe leathger is high protein, yet undigestable. And was stated before, big stools are a waste of money.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

How old is the pup?
The reason I ask is my vet is saying the same thing about our two GP pups, and they are only 13 weeks!
I'm feeling very strongly that it is time for a new vet. Can anyone tell me why these pups need to go onto adult food when they are still pups?
BTW, I'm feeding IAMS giant breed puppy food right now.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

hercsmama said:


> How old is the pup?
> The reason I ask is my vet is saying the same thing about our two GP pups, and they are only 13 weeks!
> I'm feeling very strongly that it is time for a new vet. Can anyone tell me why these pups need to go onto adult food when they are still pups?
> BTW, I'm feeding IAMS giant breed puppy food right now.


she's only about 14 weeks old. I didn't realize Iams had a giant breed puppy food. I might look for that one.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

There are two types, one says up to 12 months. The other is up to 24 months.
These two love the stuff. I just checked, it does say Giant Breed on the bag. :goodjob:


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

You know, even small dog breeders a lot of time start their pups at about four months on adult dog food to slow down excessive growth rate and to prevent joint issues. They believe that you can feed even a small puppy too much. Their dogs look nice and feel good.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

hercsmama said:


> How old is the pup?
> The reason I ask is my vet is saying the same thing about our two GP pups, and they are only 13 weeks!
> I'm feeling very strongly that it is time for a new vet. Can anyone tell me why these pups need to go onto adult food when they are still pups?
> BTW, I'm feeding IAMS giant breed puppy food right now.


Because they don't want the weight gaining too quickly on bones that aren't fully formed...


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Kazahleenah said:


> Because they don't want the weight gaining too quickly on bones that aren't fully formed...


Yes, this is what I was told years ago and its what I did with my Pyr litters back when I was breeding working Pyrs. I never fed my pups puppy food at all. They got Diamond Premium which is higher protien than a maintenence dog food, but lower than a puppy food. They also got raw milk whenever I had it. I softened their dog food in the milk for the first many weeks after they started on food. Then gradually switched them to hard food as they got older. At a year old, they went on Diamond Maintenence, lower protien. They all grew great and I never(to my knowledge) had any bone issues. Certainly not with any of the ones I kept. I'm raising two pups this way now.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would not feed Iams. Years ago it was one of the better dog foods, but the formula was changed and it is not really that good. Again, look up vitamin C and large breeds. Raw meat has some C, but dog food does not have vitamin c because it doesn't keep, you have to supplement it for puppies for proper bone and collagen growth.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Kazahleenah said:


> Because they don't want the weight gaining too quickly on bones that aren't fully formed...


Yep, you are asking for hip problems by growing them too fast. Once grown, my GP's ate very little for their size and would pass on any dog food in favor of the goat's rations. Mt goats ate the dog food.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

My Akitas ate Royal Canin and Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy food with no weight or joint problems. Both are great foods.

And what Maura said - you'll likely have to feed MORE of a cheaper food than you would of a good food (this has been my experience as well as anecdotes), so you don't save much money buying a cheaper food if you have to feed more.


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

On the Vitamin C, I did look it up.....do you feed tablets and at what dose?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Good information here, thanks!
Can I get the other food at TSC, or do I need to go to Petsmart?
I'm feeling better about my vet, lol. Although he is still pushing me for early spay and nuetering for these
two. Also pushing to have thier dew claws removed. I told him no on both.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

We have been happy with royal canin, and canidae. Couldn't agree more about Iams, and how it used to be a great food. Before the end of the VN War Eucanuba (sp) had the contract to feed military dogs. Therefore, lots of meat which ment little stools and odor. Afterword the added corn. I cant see much differance between them and diamnd at half the price.


Word of caution, vets have been carrying science diet, but last year or two they have been being flown out to the science diet factory and being told what to say to make corn, corn glutton, and byproducts sound good. Big hype job, IMO.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, Science Diet is absolute garbage.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I feed Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Diamond, Taste of the Wild, 4Health, and Kirkland are all decent kibbles that aren't too expensive. The first three should be available at TSC, and Kirkland is available only at Costco. 

I agree with taking the pups off of puppy food--too much protein and calories can cause faster growth. You want SLOWER growth, so that the bones and joints develop properly before lots of muscle mass is put on them. If the mass is put on before the joints are strong enough, you can wind up with problems, especially in large and giant breeds.


----------

